# Mart007's "Mad" Ork blog thang!



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok where do I start! I have tons of new orks! I dont want to list everything as I find it off putting to see large blocks of stuff I still have to paint!

Im starting with the Boyz, I have 86 including 6 nobz you get in the standard boyz box. My plan is to batch these buggers out first - then all my vehcles - then the 'lites and Charaters.

Its an Evils Sunz army and I can field Speed Freek/semi Mech/boyz horde so I have plenty of options for gaming so they dont get stale!

Anyway heres the start of it - they are speed painted but when I get all 80 together shouldnt matter to much!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very effective speed painting mind you.

Only 81 to go eh?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

erm lemme think I now have 14 done so that makes 72? lol blarrrggh Mind you I only started on Sunday!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Great work on the armour.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Great work on the armour.


Seconded! I'm gonna have to borrow some of your ideas for the weathering effects on my boyz. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

the weathering is really easy. Paint the armour as you normally would, in my case Mechrite red - dev mud wash - Blood red drybrushed. Then get a spounge from one of your blister packs, dip the corner in a bit of chainmail, dab it on your pallette so you get rid of the excess so your dry spouging as it were and carefully catch the edges of the armour and how ever you want it to look. The a quick wash of Badaab black.

You can use different metal colours and stuff for different effects.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like that Have a 150+ Ork army so I think I may for with that same armor approach! I really think it looks good!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a chance to read he new IA Masterclass Painters and they use the blister pack sponges for everything. Also you can get art sponges from your local craft store for a buck or to.

+rep on some nice apint, can not wait to see the rest of them.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah its a real cheat, but so effective and quick! Works really well on tanks...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is really well done speed painting I have to say!


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Hows the skin done cause i'm looking for a speed painting method for my orks , so far the only method i've come across is the one in the white dwarf by phil dunn but thats a bit dark.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Its a technique I have niked off my good friend Vorro! 

Basically, Knarloc green, overbrush Knarloc green and Bleached bone 50/50, and final drybrush of bleached bone. Then the suprising part - wash with Devlon mud! Trust me that stuff is proper magic! 

You dont have to be ultra tidy but when it comes to the final db make sure its only pigment on the brush and go over the features vigerously in one direction where you can - sometimes you have to go the other way just to catch a feature.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Your dry brushing technique is excellent! The normal brush stroke effect that most people leave can't be seen at all. 

I'll have to use the 'sponge' technique next time I weather some vehicals I think.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats the trick really. If you get a brush stroke its overbrushing, you have to really make sure you only have pigment on your brush.

though I will say this the newer washes really help with this technique making the brushstroke issue a lot more forgiving. Orks are a DB army though, they have really sharp features and so suit this technique a lot better.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK here we are completed boyz! Woot!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice Job Mart, love the detail on the teeth, keep it up


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

how long did it take you to do that?

any techniques that can be transfered to any army you need to mass-produce things? (i have 360+ nids that are going to be waiting for me in 6 months after all my BCT and AIT)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i like how dark the army is it feels like it should be in 40k not to bright like most ork player make there armys


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Otep said:


> how long did it take you to do that?
> 
> any techniques that can be transfered to any army you need to mass-produce things? (i have 360+ nids that are going to be waiting for me in 6 months after all my BCT and AIT)


Yeah, Nids like Orks have sharp features, which LOVE the old dry brush. DB also give a more realistic gritty effect so dont think its a cop out. Also use the newer washes, esp badaab black or dev mud. They work on all sorts of colours and when used sparingly shade your models stunningly. Dont even think about trying to perfect every model until you get onto the characters. Believe me you wont notice the odd little mistake here and there (not to say leave really obvious ones!) as they are in massed ranks!

When your DB, go for a base colour- mid colour (overbrushed) - then a final bright highlight dry brushed, you want to be using a bright colour like white or bleached bone as the wash will dull them down and blend them together with ease.

Also keep painting, bang in an hour - 2hour stint a day


thanks for the comments, I was going for LoTR type of ork only in 40K and with green skin!


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Can we have a painting guide? I'm considering Orks and would love to be able to speed paint them as well as this.

You can PM me if you like


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very effective for speed painting to be sure! My only suggestion is to drill out the barrels of the guns.:wink: I think that this be a nice touch on these.:victory:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, I will do on the less numerous ones - i know I shouldnt say, but I couldnt be arsed! :laugh:

These are my WIP Kopters, Im suffering from painting burnout, but Im making myself continue!! somehow.

Got the orks to do and some detaling like the misiles and cabling to do... I wish I hadnt glues the heads and arms on and painted them sperate as they are a bit hard to reach :angry:

but meh (oh I was testing my weathering for more important vehcles and Im going to cut down on the tin bitz and use more bolt gun on the next lot on the red areas..)


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Blurry photos. Mein eyes!!


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry! The light was bad! I'll post some better ones when I take a proper pic of the finshed job!! I think PB compresses the Jpegs when you import making duff photos even more duff! :shok: :laugh:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I can only imagine how cool this lot is gonna be all painted!! Like something out of Mad Max and the Thunder Dome hopefully! Another Wartrak to be added along two converted buggies 3 truks, an old RT Battle Wagon as a truk and a new battle wagon! This is core of my army wot wiv the bein Evil sunz N that!


















@Damned Fist - you guilted me into drilling the guns! Thanks I think! :so_happy:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

AND THERES MORE 

Bothered that I needed to find a way to turn these Gorkamorka trukks into buggies, I had a fiddle!


























Im going to add more accories in the back like ammo and wotnot! Plus I have another to build!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really liking what you have so far! painting burn out ftl  lol! it happens just go watch TV for a while 

Keep us posted!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao, you never quite know how much stuff you have until you glue it togther - suddenly those nicely stacked boxes take a hole new meaning!! :alcoholic:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Next buggy done, ready for the next stage of roll cage and dressing of bitz



























I have some rods on order to build a roll cage on these, to make them more buggy like:


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice. Keep up the good work


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Ongoing Projects.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Slap my wrist, I didnt see this board, and now I have seen i dont know how I missed it! lmao

Ok


























Its not precision work, but I reckon I blaggad as its orky! lmao - quite enjoyed really, I need to be more precise on other races conversion work, but meh it looks like a buggy - and dare I say Mad Maxxy?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

aaaaaAAAnd the other one...


























back to painting..


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm liking the orky goodness in the conversions here especially the last couple of vehicles, they have that orkish aura about them, I like them a lot. Great work!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Last few vehicles look great Roll cages very nice! Have not seen that done yet! Originality in my books!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Those Gorkamorka trukks are actually quite cool, its the old drivers that let them down with them being teeeeeny, the size of gretchin driving them!

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate as I tend to steer away from conversions. I'll practice some more on some ork stuff as its a tad more forgiving than other races stuff (Your allowed wobbly bits basically lol!)


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

My bikes, Im really pleased with them! Except for one thing the skin should be a bit brighter, but when I applying Tamiya Soot pigment I got some on my thumb and rubbed it into the flesh areas! DOOOOOH!!

anyway, mucky, battered and scary thats the aim!


























I have three more with metal red areas done, Im going to get the other ten to that stage tomorrow and then finish them through the week.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

update, my mojo has returned!



































































and im blasting my way through these at the mo!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome!

Also don't know if you remember me.. But I'll be back in Beverly/Middleton on the wolds in a week or two!  Can finally game! XD


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

aha! you have a different name on here! Shoot us a pm when your back and we will do a pub run with the guys! :shok:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hoorah for the return of Marts Mojo!

Some very nice work in here.

Gallery Cough cough. :grin:

UK GD 08 it a bit of a blur now Mart but I do vaguely remember meeting you. You going this year?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure yet, I dont think so! To expensive!! lol I get temtpted to FW to easily!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great progress! I especially like the conversion work you've done on your vehiclesk: Keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a whole bunch of neat Orks you have there! 
Looking really coherent in an Orkish way, have some motivation


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! Mojo keeps on rolling!

Im really pleased with how these turned out! 



















































Wartraks next


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice.k: I really like the way your checkers came out. What method do you use to get them that uniform?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks... :biggrin: yeah I cant freehand at all so I used the transfers. They look painted because I applied them at base coat stage. The badaab black flattened the shine out of the tranfers also, then I just weathered them in with the rest of the paintwork.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

War-traks done!


















Im working on these at the mo, the last of the wheeled/traked stuff! Woot!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude i love it 
any on that plays orks take a page out of this mans book the darker the orks the better lol


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool I haven'tseen an old armorcast battlewagon in a while. Especially one that has had some conversion done to it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work Mart. Very nice stuff on your orks. What is your next plan?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

That was the standard GW one before 2nd ed came out. I didnt know armour cast did one!I wouldnt mind a resin one - Cool! I'll never know why they pulled this model, it would have done fine up until this latest BW release!

My plan - keep painting!! Might apply the transfers tonight, or paint metal areas, see what takes my fancy!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

The Flash Gitz are really something! But if I am not mistaken don't they haave a so called "gitfinda"? A telescopic thing on there eye?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Update time!

Main BW


All fits securely and you can configure it differently. I only had to magnetise the grabba

























And the RT BW, not sure whether to use it as a trukk or a BW!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work (As usual!) As for the RT BW..., I'd say neither a trukk or battlewagon, it looks more like a buggy to me because it lacks any space for troop transportation. (Just my opinion..., you can call it what you want):victory:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks amazing dude definatly +rep from me... my army should end up looking similar to yours except a more stronger green rather than the camo look... which i was tossing up with so im glad you did it so i can see what it would have looked like (and i must say AWESOME!)

thanks for the tips on weathering.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah skin tone, its down to personal taste really. I find if your doing evils Sunz your win win as red goes so well with green!

As for the RT BW, I may give it BW rules, but out of fairness not carry troops, use it like some kind of gun wagon?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

update more than a proper pic. I'll take a proper pic once the kanz are done and the pva has dried on the base:

I have hated every second of the dred and kanz, they should NEVER have EVER been made in metal. They are cumbersome, will chip to hell and were an utter bitch to put together properly. I dont care how well they do on the battlefield, I wont be buying anymore, unless a proper alternative is made!










On with the Kanz:










And I took the lad on his first train trip, and wandered passed GW - of course I went in, and of course I bought something! I am actually proper broke as well so this aint funny.










Baring in mind I have the Bastion Strongpoint set on order I will almost certainly be revisiting my terrain thread soon.

And whats more its muggy and my attic is like a green house so im going downstairs - slightly annoyed, but more disgusted at myself for buying scenery I really dont need. I am thinking I may have to start chucking some stuff out. Its starting to get like Gulivers travels in here.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Dont chuck stuff out!

you'd be surprised what some ppl buy on ebay.

Money is money right?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Naw, I wont chuck it, i was having a minor tantrum as it was so humid and sticky last night! My head has cleared now. lol I should stop buying scenery tho - no doubt!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

awsome stuff there, your starting to get me motivated to paint my guys, looks like i will be busy for the next week and a half of my holidays, 

Thanks heaps for the motivation, this thread is definitly what i needed.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well it's been a long time since i updated this log.... so here we are (I am going to Open War at WW at the end of the month with this army) Hope you like....


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Your dreadnought has a hauntingly wicked pose! 
Excellent painting aswell, very well executed and orkish!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I like this very much, the OSL isn't too bad either although i think it would probably picked up on a few other spots too. Good work.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey thanks..


My first go at OSL... wasent sure how far to go... Im defo getting another one of these (one of the best kits GW has brought out ever!) I'll try and expand on it....


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. I just found your thread, and it's been a great source of Waaaagh! as well as getting me back into my orks.

...I find the green a little iffy, although I know it's personal taste. Neon orks ftw! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm more of a pastel man! 

BW pics... Forgot to do the eye piece on the telescope site thing...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great work Mart, I really like your dirty red and ocassional faded checks.

How long did that take you?


Reppage


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks

Not that long... its a question of layering - spounging - light and heavier dry brushing. The most time consuming thing is waiting for washes to dry!

But the longer i have done this scheme the faster I have got, always the case... but its something everyone could do with a small amount of practice...


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ghazkull Grimlak.....


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here we go final leg.... just a big mek and grot oiler to do before next week!

Waagh banner Nob



















Grotz


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

MOAR!!! i love these Orks they are grimdark, which is fantastic +rep
keep them coming, it's a pleasure to gaze at their sexy pixels on my screen :victory:

Grish


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I must say sorry for not looking at your log before mate, it's frikkin awesome!
I'm seriously impressed with the speed and quality of the work you have put in.
I would like to see a group shot,unless you are waiting til the end for that?


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually I think it is time for a group shot now... cheers!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Munky said:


> Well I must say sorry for not looking at your log before mate, it's frikkin awesome!
> I'm seriously impressed with the speed and quality of the work you have put in.
> I would like to see a group shot,unless you are waiting til the end for that?


What he said.

Love the darker palette your using, it really makes the army stand out from the norm.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> My first go at OSL... wasent sure how far to go



First try aside it turned out fantastically. In fact this entire log is fantastic, one of the best ork forces I have seen.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

This has to be one of the best Ork Armies I haveever seen, I think you should really get a Stompa from FW it would add more shall we say, HEIGHT to the army  Have some rep none the less.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

last update on orks for a while as im moving onto Chaos for the next forseeable future...

kinda rushed these a bit as im heading to Open War at Warhammer World tomorrow...


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are my finishing shots, my 1750 list I took to WW Open War 13....










and here is Ghazza on that 10 grand board....










Thanks for all the comments - really helped me through this.

I will add the odd thing to this, but this army is essentially finished...


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Wicked stuff and gratz on the 10k board! (im shocked at how expensive that is!)
Awesome models with an awesome finish to the log.:victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A shame to think this thread is drawing to its conclusion (selfish I know) but it must be great to be able to have this class army out on the table in all its glory.

I hope we get to see more of something from you soon. (Even if its not Orky )


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/photos/recovery/dsc05460.html

here is the board...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

:shok: that must have been simply amazing to have a game on, jealous


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah it is pretty special!

My next army is all Khorne CSM... already bought and ready to go so another WIP will be coming soon!! Going to relying heavily o the FW Master class book for that one.

Well as soon as I can kick my arse into gear get started! Weather to nice at the mo!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad to hear you having good weather you lucky bastard, I have been having poring rain for a few days now.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Glad to hear you having good weather you lucky bastard, I have been having poring rain for a few days now.


few days as in on and off for 3 weeks :laugh:


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, its nice to know us brits are beating you at something!!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy Gork those orks look awesome. I've seen that table up close it's very nice indeed must have been an honour to play on.

Skar


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Would I disapoint a lot of people if I said we decided not to play on it as we were on about our 5th pint of Bugmans so we just took a picture and buggered off for a curry?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

awsome work mate, wish i could paint my orks that well +rep to the orks!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, the orks look awesome, love the grots! You got them out very fast aswell which is good! Keep it up =D +rep


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Im ressurecting this thread as I have decided to take a Kan list to ToS in Nov!

My list:

*1500 Pts - Codex: Orks Roster

HQ: Big Mek 
1 Big Mek ('Eavy Armour; Ammo Runt; Shokk Attack Gun)

HQ: Big Mek 
1 Big Mek ('Eavy Armour; Bosspole; Grot Oiler x1; Kustom Force Field)

Troops: Gretchin 
19 Gretchin 
1 Runtherd

Troops: Boyz 
24 Boyz (Shootas; Rokkit Launcha x2)
1 Boyz Nob (Bosspole; Power Klaw)

Troops: Boyz 
19 Boyz @ 180 pts (Shootas; Rokkit Launcha x2)
1 Boyz Nob (Bosspole; Power Klaw)

Troops: Boyz 
19 Boyz (Shootas; Rokkit Launcha x2)
1 Boyz Nob (Bosspole; Power Klaw)

Troops: Deff Dread 
1 Deff Dread (Count as Troop Troops; Armour Plates; Big Shoota x1; Skorcha x1)

Troops: Deff Dread 
1 Deff Dread (Count as Troop Troops; Armour Plates; Dreadnought CCW x2)

Heavy Support: Killer Kans 
3 Killer Kans (Rokkit Launcha x3)

Heavy Support: Killer Kans 
3 Killer Kans (Kustom Mega-Blasta x3)

Heavy Support: Killer Kans 
3 Killer Kans (Grotzooka x3)

Total Roster Cost: 1500*

The rokkit lauchers are a bit of a risk, but they do have Rhino busting capabilities which could come in handy for a cheap KP...

anyway my WIPs .. not complete - need to base - pigments - seal - add blood and gore











































I really think the ork dreds and Kans are the models GW has brought out! Ok Im biased, but they have to be one of the best!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see this thread alive again Mart.

As always nice job on the paint, I'm still really impressed by the very worn paintwork you achieve.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work +rep


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bah noticed some wobbly bits around thelight holes after taking this pic, so I need to go round them again.

Again needs basing - pigments - seal - blood and gore adding, but I will batch that when I get all 9 to this stage... phaaaarp.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on holiday next week and I really want to get through as much as pos before I go away. I decided to put the Kans down and just build everything I need so I can prime and just paint when it suits.

Unfortunately I was up till 1am and whilst building my dred I had to make some impromptu conversions.

1. I dropped the last exhaust whilst gluing it. I heard it hit the box below me - so cheerfully went to pick it up to find - nothing... absolutely NOTHING - GONE - AAARGH. After a few whispered swear words and searching - I noticed an Ork boyz sprue next to me and I spied a Big Shoota... put two and two together and hacked the barrel off and glued it in place... Great - but it looks out of balance with the others. So I cut off the first exhaust and made another out of the Big Shoota from the dred kit.... looks pretty good now and different form my 1st dred. Nice.

2. Then I moved onto the face mask where I was going to glue the tusks on. I glued a tusk in place and went back to the sprue to find the other one had gone! I couldn't remember if I cut it off at the same time as the other one... but could I find it NO!!!!

This time I was bah there is nothing I can do about this and just as I was about to use the other smiley face plate (I don't like that one) I remembered you got a couple of tusks with the BW kit!

Excited... I found them and luckily they fitted perfectly and look even better as they are longer!

3. As I had cut off the smiley face plate - I noticed it made a nice shoulder pad...

So unplanned, but I think it worked out OK!!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

How in the green hell (no pun intended) did I miss this log? Absolutely stunning work, can't wait to see more, would love too see you paint something bigger like a Squiggoth or something.

Keep up the work mate.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome stuff, might make necrons think twice also before attacking them XD

+rep for u!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

loving the dread, its not too hard to get a running pose out of them, just a simple clips and filing in some spots gives them a fair amount of pose ability


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The sheer awsomeness has blinded me.... 









where is the damn post rep[ly button I'm Blind!!!


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread really is the awesome, to quote another thread lol!!! It's even better that I am now painting the Orks from my AoBR set and really like your version of green. I agree that Orks(Orcs) should be darker green. :drinks:

1 question...how do you paint your weapons? I've been trying to achieve a used/weathered look with the standard "silver" colored melee weapons and haven't had much luck. Thanks


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks - been on holiday so sorry for slow response!! There are loads of ways but one of the main ways I use is (and it is EASY)

I paint them bolt gun metal... then drybrush with the orange foundation lightly - wash in dev mud - allow to dry thoroughly and pick out the details with a Dry brush of bolt gun met.

Now there are loads of different metal effects you can do using different paints etc... its a question of experimenting and looking at images of worn metal etc...


----------

